# Da best kitty litter EVER!



## Paws&Tails

So I was at Petco yesterday and noticed a new litter I hadn't seen before. It's from Blue Buffalo and called Blue Naturally Fresh Quick Clumping Cat Litter. It's made from walnut shells. I picked up a 6 pound bag to try out and oh. my. goodness. BEST CAT LITTER EVER!!!! Clumps hard and fast, no odor, zero dust, practically no tracking whatsoever, and smells pleasant and natural. _And_ it's not made from corn or wheat, but it's not clay. I'd been previously using WBCL but Spike would eat it (YUCK!) so I had to get creative with location of litter boxes. Clay is just not an option. Not only because of what I've read, but also because it made my allergies worse and Princess's asthma worse, too. I'd been thinking of the Cat Genie but that is a LOT of money for one, and I'd need three. I don't know what's in the cleaner and there just isn't any space in any of the bathrooms for it. It's too wide.

So big thumbs up to Blue Buffalo!! :thumb:

Side note: I wonder if you can flush it?


----------



## MollyWoppy

Ohhhh yeah, I saw that advertised and wondered about it too. Crushed walnut shells. Thats a hell of a lot of shells.
I've been using that WBCL too, practically since I got Windy and Jon mentioned something about the terrible impact clay litter has on the environment. I flush the WBCL too, thats another plus I really like. And, I love the smell of the corn for some reason, I think I'm down on the farm or something.
How does it compare in price?


----------



## CorgiPaws

Hmm, I will have to check this out. I've tried every litter I can get my hands on, and I have the stinkiest male cat ever. He's raw fed, but seriously... He stinks. All the time. Nothing helps. The litter box is the death of me.


----------



## Paws&Tails

MollyWoppy said:


> How does it compare in price?



It's more expensive. Apparently it's 10% off because it's new and it came in at $2.09 a pound versus 1.57 a pound for WBCL (these prices are for the 6 pound bag of Blue litter and 7 pound bag of WBCL. Bigger bags are cheaper per pound). It's not that big a deal for me because I don't ever do full changes of litter. I scoop three of the litter boxes twice a day and one of them three times a day because they use that one more. I add litter as needed and wash the litter boxes every 2-4 weeks.



CorgiPaws said:


> Hmm, I will have to check this out. I've tried every litter I can get my hands on, and I have the stinkiest male cat ever. He's raw fed, but seriously... He stinks. All the time. Nothing helps. The litter box is the death of me.


Princess's stinky stuff stinks to high heaven (she eats all canned food right now and I'm just starting to sneak in small amounts of raw). Really bad. It's much better with this litter.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I used crushed walnut shell litter in my lizards cage and he got it in his eye and it blinded him. So I am weary of crushed walnut litter.

To be fair though, he was a tard. 


If I hear more people tell me how great it is, I would be willing to try it. I just started using 24 hour from Tidy Cats and I don't think my cat likes it. I am in the market for a new litter


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

My favorite is the arm and hammer naturals. Its made of corn cob and tracks quite a bit (equal to or slightly worse then clay) but there is zero poop or pee odor and the litter smells fresh, but not overpowering. Plus my picky cat uses it, so I'm happy :tongue:


----------



## GoingPostal

RedneckCowgirl said:


> My favorite is the arm and hammer naturals. Its made of corn cob and tracks quite a bit (equal to or slightly worse then clay) but there is zero poop or pee odor and the litter smells fresh, but not overpowering.


 I bought some of this the other day because it was on sale, totally didn't realize it was scented, I can't stand the smell of it, didn't help I had a headache when I opened it and it rocketed to a migraine, couldn't get that smell out of my head for days. I usually use Swheat Scoop, nobody sells WBCL locally and I hate the dust from clay litter. I used to order in WBCL for the ferrets, seems to work the same as the wheat stuff but don't like the corn smell as much. I would try this stuff if I could find it. How does it not track though? That's my biggest peeve with any of them and why I don't use clumping much with my ferrets, they get it everywhere!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

GoingPostal said:


> I bought some of this the other day because it was on sale, totally didn't realize it was scented, I can't stand the smell of it, didn't help I had a headache when I opened it and it rocketed to a migraine, couldn't get that smell out of my head for days.


That's what regular scented litters do to me, but not this one. I would love to find a litter that doesn't track, this tracks like crazy! I've heard that WBCL has a very strange, gross smell after its been used that tends to linger even after scooping. Is Swheat Scoop worth the price? I've been meaning to try it but I'm hesitant to try new litters as I have a crazy picky kitty


----------



## GoingPostal

It does last fairly long, I pay $9 for a 13 pound box which seems to be under the norm, it's worth it to me because there isn't any other options for non clay clumping around.


----------



## catahoulamom

GoingPostal said:


> I used to order in WBCL for the ferrets, seems to work the same as the wheat stuff but don't like the corn smell as much.


Sorry to go off-topic but, I'd never be able to use WBCL for my ferrets, I've tried before and they go nuts with anything sandy. They think it's a dig box! Dumb weasels. We use Yesterday's News for them. How do you do it?! lol

I saw the BB litter in the store the other day and wanted to give it a try, I didn't buy it though cuz my boyfriend is a Cat Litter Nazi. He ONLY wants to use the scented (purple bag) of WBCL. Now that the cats have only been eating PMR the past few months their poop doesn't smell (at all, I swear! It's amazing) I can probably get away with trying something new. I've also tried the Arm & Hammer Naturals, it was alright but after a while I noticed it was dustier and made more of a mess than the WBCL, plus it didn't clump as well.


----------



## whiteleo

Boy, I just don't know how all you guys can stand litter that tracks..I still use the animal pellets pet bedding, I just paid 10.85 for 2 40lb bags and it's environmentally friendly and you can just flush the stuff down the toilet too if you want..I love it and it's cheap!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

whiteleo said:


> Boy, I just don't know how all you guys can stand litter that tracks..I still use the animal pellets pet bedding, I just paid 10.85 for 2 40lb bags and it's environmentally friendly and you can just flush the stuff down the toilet too if you want..I love it and it's cheap!


We used that for our ferrets litter, but my cat refuses to use it. She goes on the floor right next to the litter box, even when its changed gradually. I get to about 1/4 pellets and she stops using the box. Turd... lol


----------



## whiteleo

redneckcowgirl said:


> we used that for our ferrets litter, but my cat refuses to use it. She goes on the floor right next to the litter box, even when its changed gradually. I get to about 1/4 pellets and she stops using the box. Turd... Lol


bad kitty!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I was considering getting pine horse bedding. Its super cheap and it basically the same thing as feline pine. But then I realized it doesn't clump and I have become spoiled with litters that clump. Might try the Arm and Hammer naturals like someone mentioned.


----------



## Paws&Tails

GoingPostal said:


> I would try this stuff if I could find it. How does it not track though? That's my biggest peeve with any of them and why I don't use clumping much with my ferrets, they get it everywhere!


I honestly don't know. It does track a tiny bit, but not much. I guess it just doesn't stick to their paws?



wolfsnaps88 said:


> I was considering getting pine horse bedding. Its super cheap and it basically the same thing as feline pine. But then I realized it doesn't clump and I have become spoiled with litters that clump. Might try the Arm and Hammer naturals like someone mentioned.



Please don't! I've tried it and it does not clump very well. Some of the clumps fell apart and created a nasty mess. And it's fragranced. You don't want to use litter with fragrance.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

We use horse stall pellets.....some times I'll mix in a couple cups of stall shavings too....works great for our 2 raw fed females!!:thumb: We can't smell them, easy to clean up, SUPER cheap....and I LOVE that their room smells like a freshly cleaned stall 2x per month!!LOL :lol:

(Now I did have a friend who tried this with her kibble fed cats and it didn't work nearly as well, you could still smell them and she had to clean I out a ton...but they are fed nasty kibble and she had an unaltered young male at the time.)


----------



## whiteleo

Scarlett_O' said:


> We use horse stall pellets.....some times I'll mix in a couple cups of stall shavings too....works great for our 2 raw fed females!!:thumb: We can't smell them, easy to clean up, SUPER cheap....and I LOVE that their room smells like a freshly cleaned stall 2x per month!!LOL :lol:
> 
> (Now I did have a friend who tried this with her kibble fed cats and it didn't work nearly as well, you could still smell them and she had to clean I out a ton...but they are fed nasty kibble and she had an unaltered young male at the time.)


This is what I use, pellets...Love them! I have a system I need to patent with screening, works like a charm..


----------



## GoingPostal

I use wood pellets for my mice, sometimes for the ferrets but it breaks down too fast into dust for my liking, they get yesterdays news.


----------



## whiteleo

I looked at "yesterday news" but boy is that stuff pricey it was either 14.99 or 16.99 for the bag, too much for my gang of 2 cats...


----------



## GoingPostal

It's like $8 for a 13 pound bag of YN around here, more than I'd like and it doesn't last as long as I'd like either. But otherwise it's 10x the mess for me to clean with tracking or dust. I wouldn't use it for my cat, I don't think she'd like the texture and I prefer clumping for the amount she pees.


----------

